# my GSD attacked by pitt today -- advice for aftercare needed



## jayd215 (Dec 23, 2010)

today when i was walking ivy, a pittbull came flying out of the back of a truck 30 feet away and ran straight towards her and attacked her. they fought for a moment or two until the owner of the pittbull came and got his dog under control (by kicking it and then physically tossing it back in the truck -- struck me as a pretty bad way to treat the dog, but the guy seemed fine with what he'd done. i think i can guess why the dog has issues...) she has a surface scratch on her nose that bled for a little while. other than that, i've checked her over 3-4 times and i think she is okay physically. i called the vet for advice and was told to stay home with her and watch for other abnormalities, but that she was probably ok.

she's been showing some signs of distress. when we first got home, she laid down and didn't want to get up. i asked her to sit so that i could check her for injuries, and she did it for a second with her ears down and then laid back down really quickly. she was definitely showing signs of pain.

after about an hour passed, she started to seem a little more normal. she's been napping a lot. but she'll now get up and follow me when i go to the other end of the house (her usual behavior). i fed her at her usual time, and she ate like she normally does. right before eating, she was also fine with getting up and doing a couple simple commands (sit, lay down) for treats. right now she's laying on the floor watching me. she's been a bit more still than usual, but her behavior is getting closer to normal.

i've never had something like this happen before. i was upset for a while and petted her a while for comfort. then i decided that the best way to get her back to normal was to act like things were normal myself. she has a really strong tendency to mirror my mood. so that's what i'm trying to do now.

what's the best thing to do in this case? i want her to feel better fast and come out of it without any issues about other dogs. i'm worried that this incident will make her fearful. any advice?


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's sucks! That same thing happened to me and my Great Dane on a walk. The pit was put down, it had been attacking others. Luckily my great dane pounced back and stunned the pit.....anyways

I wanted to make sure my GD didn't get fearful so I went back to walk after the brawl and the next day...just continued as normal.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I can not urge you enough to check very thoroughly over and over for puncture wounds. They can be VERY small initially and will turn into big nasty gaping infected wounds if covered by fur, dirt, blood, etc...the fur can hide a lot more than you would think. Check EVERYWHERE. Especially the loose skin around the neck.

Do not get nervous when walking her now, try your best not to react to other dogs because she'll feed right off of it. If you know anyone with friendly dogs, set up some positive interactions.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I think you're on the right track. If you don't make a "big deal" out of it, she won't either.
She may have a little stress/trauma going on for now. She may also be stiff/sore from being in a fight.
I'd keep an eye on her for any other signs of physical injury and see how things go.

Sorry this happened to you guys.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i know how you feel. i wouldn't over do it with
the petting. my dog was attacked a few times
as a pup (between 6 months and 9 months old).
being attacked had no effect on him. my dog
is super friendly with dogs, cats, birds, horses and
chickens. 

when my dog was attacked he was around
other dogs the same day and days to follow.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

As a pit owner, these incidents infuriate me.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Did you get any info from the owner of the Pit? Contact info, liscense #?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you make sure the dog was UTD on rabies? Did you get the person's information?

Ditto what Rerun said...


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree with Rerun, check her over very very carefully. working at a vet clinic, its amazing how a small puncture on the outside is really torn on the inside. A small puncture might look small, but in fact can have actually torn the skin loose from the next layer and air bubbles can form. I would be amazed that she only got a small surface cut on her face, especially fighting with a pittbull.
sorry that had to happen to you


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Even though no punctures show up, pinching nerves can be an issue. Especially if the dog was going for the back of the neck or the throat. I do hope you got the persons information, & that Ivy recovers with ease.


----------



## jayd215 (Dec 23, 2010)

thanks for the support! she is doing better now and has started dropping her toy at my feet for me to throw. (needless to say, i'm not doing it tonight because i don't want her to accidentally open up the wound on her nose.)

the dog's owner was something else. after he threw the dog in the car i stood a ways away and signaled at him to come over. he tried to ignore me, until he realized that i wouldn't go away until he came over. when he came over, he tried to claim that there had been no physical contact! our dogs were chest to chest as ivy tried to keep his dog from going for her throat. and we have the blood to prove there was contact (i took pictures of it afterwards). he wouldn't give me his information, and when i asked which house he lived in he physically blocked me from walking back up the street to look at the address he was parked in front of. i crossed to the other side of the street and jotted down his license plate number, then called to file a police report. so yes, i have his information, no thanks to him. (he also claimed he was from out of town, and it looked like he might have been packing up to leave. needless to say, it would be a real relief to know for sure that they don't live here.) 

i don't know if the pitt was up to date on rabies, but ivy just got a booster a couple of months ago.

i'll check her over again tonight, and i'm going to watch her closely for any other symptoms. i don't see her licking anywhere but her paws, which she's doing a lot but i know it's a stress thing for her. that's good to know about wounds that look small. i'll definitely go over her skin for other small wounds.

blehmannwa, totally with you. i've met some really lovely pitts, and i don't fault the breed. but i do fault the owner. he wouldn't even take responsibility for the incident, though his dog was off leash (ivy was not) and his only tactic for getting it back under control was kicking it. 

glad to hear that some of your dogs have been through similar things and been fine. i'll do everything i can to make our life and our walks just be normal so i'm not giving her cues to freak out. any other good tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would have had my dog into the vet immediately. You have no idea of the internal damage that could have happened from the fight. With how strong the bite is of a pitt, your dog could be badly hurt and you wouldn't know it. At the very least, you would have documentation of your dog's injuries.


----------



## NoVAGSDGuy (Mar 7, 2011)

That sucks that happened to you. I had something similar happen to me tonight. A neighborhood dog bit my dog on the face tonight while they were playing. She has a puncture wound on the top and bottom of her nose. I hope I did the right thing by getting them calmed down and then making her play with the dog some more after it calmed down. Then I got her out of there, I don't want her traumatized. I gave her some treats afterwards, and she seemed happy go lucky like nothing has happened. I can only hope.

I am gonna go see another neighbor tomorrow about letting my dog play with hers....she needs some more positive interactions....

Good luck and it sucks this happened.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't have anything to add, other than I'm glad you and Ivy are all right.
The other dog's owner behavior enraged me.

Too bad that you didn't have a cell phone to take a picture of him, his dog and his license plate. Or, at least phone the police.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 20, 2010)

Almost makes me want to carry a maglite or a stick while walking the dog. I had a raccoon almost chase us down. I think Bomber (7mo old) would have probably gave him a hurtin, but I wouldnt want them to get near each other cause who knows what diseases the thing had. At least swatting at an animal with a stick or something will deture it some.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that your dog was attacked. Very scarey situation. I hope you called your local animal control to report a dog attack as well. 

Definitley keep and eye on your dog and check for wounds as well.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

OMG! This happened to me and Jake this Sunday! We were walking, and out of nowhere this white pitbull appears out of nowhere, races across the street, lunges at Jake's neck, but due to Jake's "mane", the pit skids and loses it's grip and Jake grabs its neck and throws the dog to the ground. The pit regroups and goes for another lunge, right next to me. With every ounce of strength I had, I kicked that dog as hard as I could in the ribs, and yell at it, "Go HOME!" (I have no idea who's dog it is). The pit whines, and runs off to the other side of the street again, and just barks at us, until we are out of sight. I sorta felt bad for kicking a dog, but I wanted to avoid any damage to my own dog from a dog whose owner obviously doesn't care enough about him to take care of him or socialize him. When we got to the park, I looked Jake over, and he had no wounds, but it definitely got his adreneline pumping. At the park, I tried to call animal control, but of course, they aren't open on weekends, coz you know, stray, violent animals always take the weekend off.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Elaine said:


> I would have had my dog into the vet immediately. You have no idea of the internal damage that could have happened from the fight. With how strong the bite is of a pitt, your dog could be badly hurt and you wouldn't know it. At the very least, you would have documentation of your dog's injuries.


I agree with Elaine…get her to your veterinarian asap! Then, send the pit owner the bill. He probably will not pay it but send it anyway. 

Also, since you filed a police report, call them (the police) and get the guys contact info. You NEED to find out if the pit is current on his/her shots.


----------



## angel18 (Apr 18, 2011)

jayd215 said:


> today when i was walking ivy, a pittbull came flying out of the back of a truck 30 feet away and ran straight towards her and attacked her. they fought for a moment or two until the owner of the pittbull came and got his dog under control (by kicking it and then physically tossing it back in the truck -- struck me as a pretty bad way to treat the dog, but the guy seemed fine with what he'd done. i think i can guess why the dog has issues...) she has a surface scratch on her nose that bled for a little while. other than that, i've checked her over 3-4 times and i think she is okay physically. i called the vet for advice and was told to stay home with her and watch for other abnormalities, but that she was probably ok.
> 
> she's been showing some signs of distress. when we first got home, she laid down and didn't want to get up. i asked her to sit so that i could check her for injuries, and she did it for a second with her ears down and then laid back down really quickly. she was definitely showing signs of pain.
> 
> ...


I also never experienced it and I try to take him to the doctor for review and investigation by them. And the result is very satisfactory ...


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

So awful! I hope that she is alright and doesn't suffer from any trauma from the event.

We had that happen at the park a few weeks back, and it was awful. It was an australian cattle dog that we had passed a few times (they were jogging), and they owner was keeping her dog fairly close to her, and we certainly didn't let ours go over to the other dog...but she loosened up on the leash after passing one time, and that's all it took. Her dog turned around, and bit our poor pup on the nose. We didn't find out until later that he had a very small puncture, but I was beating myself up over not getting their information and checking on rabies. He was a little fearful of walking by that same spot for the next few walks, but he's absolutely fine now.

I can't believe the way the owner treated his dog, though. There's nothing wrong with pits, but there are SO many irresponsible owners who have them. It's so sad.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

evybear15 said:


> . There's nothing wrong with pits, but there are SO many irresponsible owners who have them. It's so sad.


nothing wrong except the breed was created with the sole purpose of showing no fear, to bite the throat without letting go, and aggressively attack anything that it sees as prey or trespasser with little regard (traits common to all terriers but magnified in the pit for fighting other animals and people). Sure, its up to the owner to train the dog to control its bred-in traits, but you can't ignore the genetic influence.


----------



## Aescleah (Mar 28, 2008)

and all GSDs are born police dogs and they like to kill all minorities because that was what the police breed them to do 

/snort 
thats about going with the above logic how do you like it when someone tells you that about your GSD there is some truth in it but its also wildly inaccurate as well 

Ashley


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Aescleah said:


> and all GSDs are born police dogs and they like to kill all minorities because that was what the police breed them to do
> 
> /snort
> thats about going with the above logic how do you like it when someone tells you that about your GSD there is some truth in it but its also wildly inaccurate as well
> ...


I would say that my statement still stands. PitBULLS were developed for wearing down bulls during fights. Immigrants from ireland, Spain, etc tightened up the breeds for dogfights. These animals are built from scratch to fight. GSDs were built to herd. Their main instinct is to protect the herd, or their master. Most GSDs attack when defending territory, a person, or when scared. Pits actually will run across a street, through a park, 300+ yards to attack and kill another dog for no reason. Sorry, but I've been exposed to too many dog breeds, and too many pits to honestly ever trust a pit 100%. Example: My wife's aunt had a pit that out of nowhere tore apart a 11 yr old chihuahua mix that it lived with for years. Trained, "obedient", and a "cuddlebug". Tell that to the screaming chihuahua tripping over its intestines as it tried to get away...

Oh, and police don't breed GSDs to hunt minorities or anyone else. 90% of police dogs now days are saved from shelters. Police don't breed dogs at all. No budget for that.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

webzpinner said:


> nothing wrong except the breed was created with the sole purpose of showing no fear, to bite the throat without letting go, and aggressively attack anything that it sees as prey or trespasser with little regard (traits common to all terriers but magnified in the pit for fighting other animals and people). Sure, its up to the owner to train the dog to control its bred-in traits, but you can't ignore the genetic influence.


Wrong. They were NOT bred to attack anything. Pits were NOT bred to attack people at all. The can let go, the lock jaw is a myth. They are nicknamed "Nanny dogs" because of their friendliness towards people. They were bred to go after rats and bait bulls. Please read up about a breed before making up assumptions. Yes, pits are known to be dog aggressive, but they are NOT supposed to be human aggressive.

And what you described is someone who cannot control their dog. I deal with pits all the time at my shelter, NONE have tried to attack me. They are one of the nicest dogs I have ever met, and not all are dog aggressive, some are, but some aren't. Alot of the bad traits in within the APBT breed is from bad breeding and abuse which is caused by owners.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Wrong. They were NOT bred to attack anything. Pits were NOT bred to attack people at all. The can let go, the lock jaw is a myth. They are nicknamed "Nanny dogs" because of their friendliness towards people. They were bred to go after rats and bait bulls. Please read up about a breed before making up assumptions. Yes, pits are known to be dog aggressive, but they are NOT supposed to be human aggressive.
> 
> And what you described is someone who cannot control their dog. I deal with pits all the time at my shelter, NONE have tried to attack me. They are one of the nicest dogs I have ever met, and not all are dog aggressive, some are, but some aren't. Alot of the bad traits in within the APBT breed is from bad breeding and abuse which is caused by owners.


I have read the history of the 3 breeds commonly called pitbulls. I am VERY familiar with the breed. They were developed as fighting dogs by poor immigrants in the USA slums (Irish & Spanish, primarily) for dogfights. That's NO embellishment. They were used for sport dogfights and as security for scrap yards, docks, etc. They were developed from the bull terrier breed used to bait and wear down bulls. Far cry from herding sheep and protecting the flock from wolves.

Yes there are many bad owners of pits, just as there are many bad owners of Beagles, labs, heelers, GSDs, etc... but with terriers, especially pitbulls, they are FAR greater risks to neighborhood animals. They kill far more other dogs, cats, etc than most other breeds. Especially unprovoked attacks on other animals.

As for "bad breeding" that's 99.999999999999999% of pitbulls anyone is going to see. Most of the thugs out there who have pits don't exactly drive up to "Caucasian Acres" to buy a gold plated, blue ribbon dog. Look at craigslist. Every day there are THOUSANDS of pits available for $5-$30 for puppies, that will end up clogging shelters, kill numerous dogs & cats, and be general nuisances to the community that do NOT want the dozens of pit strays wandering the neighborhoods attacking their dogs while on a walk.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

webzpinner said:


> I have read the history of the 3 breeds commonly called pitbulls. I am VERY familiar with the breed. They were developed as fighting dogs by poor immigrants in the USA slums (Irish & Spanish, primarily) for dogfights. That's NO embellishment. They were used for sport dogfights and as security for scrap yards, docks, etc. They were developed from the bull terrier breed used to bait and wear down bulls. Far cry from herding sheep and protecting the flock from wolves.
> 
> Yes there are many bad owners of pits, just as there are many bad owners of Beagles, labs, heelers, GSDs, etc... but with terriers, especially pitbulls, they are FAR greater risks to neighborhood animals. They kill far more other dogs, cats, etc than most other breeds. Especially unprovoked attacks on other animals.
> 
> As for "bad breeding" that's 99.999999999999999% of pitbulls anyone is going to see. Most of the thugs out there who have pits don't exactly drive up to "Caucasian Acres" to buy a gold plated, blue ribbon dog. Look at craigslist. Every day there are THOUSANDS of pits available for $5-$30 for puppies, that will end up clogging shelters, kill numerous dogs & cats, and be general nuisances to the community that do NOT want the dozens of pit strays wandering the neighborhoods attacking their dogs while on a walk.


First bolded part, the dogfighting came AFTER THAT. And no one said they were used for herding.

For your second paragraph, as with any dog breed, proper training and socialization at an early age is a must, not just Pitbulls. It is NOT a breed characteristic to be aggressive towards humans. I have seen craigslist, I would not call them nuisances. I see more Chihuahuha strays than Pitbull strays. I will not call the attacks unprovoked, mostly its due to irresponsible owners who cannot control their dogs. I have met many people who own Pitbulls along with cats, and other dog breeds without a problem. Pitbull breeds can coexist peacefully with other dogs and cats without a problem. Its the owner, NOT the dog. The irresponsible breeding, and bad behavior of dogs is result of irresponsible ownership. The "lock jaw" is a myth and most of the dogs you see with thugs are just poorly bred pit mixes

Pitbull breeds, especially the APBT, can and do make GREAT family pets.


----------



## Brigettes boy Hunter (Mar 16, 2011)

webzpinner said:


> OMG! This happened to me and Jake this Sunday! We were walking, and out of nowhere this white pitbull appears out of nowhere, races across the street, lunges at Jake's neck, but due to Jake's "mane", the pit skids and loses it's grip and Jake grabs its neck and throws the dog to the ground. The pit regroups and goes for another lunge, right next to me. With every ounce of strength I had, I kicked that dog as hard as I could in the ribs, and yell at it, "Go HOME!" (I have no idea who's dog it is). The pit whines, and runs off to the other side of the street again, and just barks at us, until we are out of sight. I sorta felt bad for kicking a dog, but I wanted to avoid any damage to my own dog from a dog whose owner obviously doesn't care enough about him to take care of him or socialize him. When we got to the park, I looked Jake over, and he had no wounds, but it definitely got his adreneline pumping. At the park, I tried to call animal control, but of course, they aren't open on weekends, coz you know, stray, violent animals always take the weekend off.


 What is going on???? Is it the moon??? We were walking home on Saturday night from our friends house (across the street from us), our GSD on his leash, and from NOWHERE came this HUGE PITBULL that attacked our boy!!!!!!! The fight didnt last but a few seconds and Hunter seemed fine until we got home. He got blood all over our bedroom carpet and our bedspred. He got a pretty good cut on his ear and a couple on his face. He was kind of shook up for the night and a little "off" the next day, but yesterday was doing fine. We took our regular walk by that house and that dog wanted to kill us through the glass window! Now I am terrified to walk our normal walk. I want to go talk to the owner and make sure their dog had his shots but I am terrified to go to the front door. My boy, thank God, is fine.... but those people SHOULD have had him on a leash! My Hunter shouldnt have had to go through the trauma... now I am worried that he is going to have issues with other dogs. He has been very skittish since and is having anxiety issues with the vehicles that drive by.


----------



## Brigettes boy Hunter (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, by the way...
I have known many pitbulls that were very sweet. In the right situation! However, I have seen and known more pitbulls that have been scary and unpredictable. My sister raised two pits from puppy-hood. The male was the sweetest dog on earth, and the female used to corner my sister and threaten to kill her when the mood struck her. My sister was pregnant and this was very scary. I have always given pitbulls the benefit of the doubt, but after what I have experienced this last weekend... my mind is set. I will never again trust pitbulls. Ever.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Brigettes boy Hunter said:


> What is going on???? Is it the moon??? We were walking home on Saturday night from our friends house (across the street from us), our GSD on his leash, and from NOWHERE came this HUGE PITBULL that attacked our boy!!!!!!! The fight didnt last but a few seconds and Hunter seemed fine until we got home. He got blood all over our bedroom carpet and our bedspred. He got a pretty good cut on his ear and a couple on his face. He was kind of shook up for the night and a little "off" the next day, but yesterday was doing fine. We took our regular walk by that house and that dog wanted to kill us through the glass window! Now I am terrified to walk our normal walk. I want to go talk to the owner and make sure their dog had his shots but I am terrified to go to the front door. My boy, thank God, is fine.... but those people SHOULD have had him on a leash! My Hunter shouldnt have had to go through the trauma... now I am worried that he is going to have issues with other dogs. He has been very skittish since and is having anxiety issues with the vehicles that drive by.


Oh I'm sure the owner would deny it and say it's a cuddly, wuvable dog that wouldn't hurt a fly. They'll show you pics of their toddler pulling it's ear, crawling all over it. They'll probably blame you for your dog bleeding in their dog's mouth. Normally I only use my cane during weather changes or rainy weather, but I'm gonna start carrying it regularly on my walks. It's solid layered carbon fiber, able to puncture a car door but weighs less than a pound. Should work wonders on any dog that attacks my dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Brigettes boy Hunter said:


> Oh, by the way...
> I have known many pitbulls that were very sweet. In the right situation! However, I have seen and known more pitbulls that have been scary and unpredictable. My sister raised two pits from puppy-hood. The male was the sweetest dog on earth, and the female used to corner my sister and threaten to kill her when the mood struck her. My sister was pregnant and this was very scary. I have always given pitbulls the benefit of the doubt, but after what I have experienced this last weekend... my mind is set. I will never again trust pitbulls. Ever.


I wouldn't trust the owner since they obviously could not control the dog. Sorry that happened to your dog. But its never right to blame the dog, it just adds to fire to the BSL.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

webzpinner said:


> Oh I'm sure the owner would deny it and say it's a cuddly, wuvable dog that wouldn't hurt a fly. They'll show you pics of their toddler pulling it's ear, crawling all over it. They'll probably blame you for your dog bleeding in their dog's mouth. Normally I only use my cane during weather changes or rainy weather, but I'm gonna start carrying it regularly on my walks. It's solid layered carbon fiber, able to puncture a car door but weighs less than a pound. Should work wonders on any dog that attacks my dog.


Idiots owners who don't know about the breed they own would say that about ANY breed. It could be a GSD, a Lab, a Golden, and people would say the same thing.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> First bolded part, the dogfighting came AFTER THAT. And no one said they were used for herding.


 Ummm... That's what I said.... they developed from dogs BUILT TO FIGHT ANIMALS... first bulls, then dogs.... and GSDs were developed from herding dogs, not killers.



Jessiewessie99 said:


> For your second paragraph, as with any dog breed, proper training and socialization at an early age is a must, not just Pitbulls. It is NOT a breed characteristic to be aggressive towards humans.


 Never said it was. I said it's a breed characteristic to be animal aggressive. Vast majority are.


Jessiewessie99 said:


> I have seen craigslist, I would not call them nuisances. I see more Chihuahuha strays than Pitbull strays. I will not call the attacks unprovoked, mostly its due to irresponsible owners who cannot control their dogs.


 In my area, 70% of craigslist dogs are pits or pit mixes. They are a plague. And the attacks ARE unprovoked. If I am walking across the street, and some dipS's dog runs across the street to attack my dog, that's pretty unprovoked. My dog was minding his OWN business.


Jessiewessie99 said:


> I have met many people who own Pitbulls along with cats, and other dog breeds without a problem. Pitbull breeds can coexist peacefully with other dogs and cats without a problem. Its the owner, NOT the dog. The irresponsible breeding, and bad behavior of dogs is result of irresponsible ownership.


 And Hitler enjoyed flower arrangements.


Jessiewessie99 said:


> The "lock jaw" is a myth and most of the dogs you see with thugs are just poorly bred pit mixes
> 
> Pitbull breeds, especially the APBT, can and do make GREAT family pets.


 Nobody said anything about lockjaw. There is a huge difference between "not let go" and "lockjaw". And as I said, chances are, 99% of the pits anyone will come across will be a poorly bred P.O.S pit. The pit dog you see at the park, not on a leash, while the owner chats on the cellphone ignoring everything, will be a newspaper puppy. The stray you see attacking your well-mannered GSD will be a poorly bred POS pit. 99% of the pits on craigslist and the shelters are poorly bred POS pits. No one here is talking about the $3,000 county fair specials that are meticulously bred to reduce the original animal-agressiveness. We are talking about REAL dogs we REALLY encounter, FREQUENTLY. Not some mythical beast.

As I said, can't only blame owners. My wife's aunt's pit was trained, socialized, etc. Lived with the 11yr old chihuahua for 4 years with zero problems. Then one day, totally unprovoked, the pit lunged on the hapless chihuahua and ripped it to shreds. My wife's aunt's boyfriend had to grab a broom and beat the pit off the ravaged dog, trying hard to waddle away, screeching. Little dog was scooped up in a towel, rushed to the vet, who put the suffering animal down. The pit was put down hours later. They were shocked because the dog had never shown ANY aggression towards the chihuahua, or any other dog, other than the normal "passive" barking. It grew up since puppy-hood with the chihuahua and other dogs.

So you can't always blame the owners.


----------



## Aescleah (Mar 28, 2008)

the point i am making webspinner blanket statements about breeds are just stupid the hype you wrote about pit bulls is about as correct as my GSD comment you should be very careful pointing fingers about breeds when they are done with pit bulls GSDs might be next 

Ashley


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

webzpinner said:


> Ummm... That's what I said.... they developed from dogs BUILT TO FIGHT ANIMALS... first bulls, then dogs.... and GSDs were developed from herding dogs, not killers.
> 
> Never said it was. I said it's a breed characteristic to be animal aggressive. Vast majority are. In my area, 70% of craigslist dogs are pits or pit mixes. They are a plague. And the attacks ARE unprovoked. If I am walking across the street, and some dipS's dog runs across the street to attack my dog, that's pretty unprovoked. My dog was minding his OWN business. And Hitler enjoyed flower arrangements. Nobody said anything about lockjaw. There is a huge difference between "not let go" and "lockjaw". *And as I said, chances are, 99% of the pits anyone will come across will be a poorly bred P.O.S pit. The pit dog you see at the park, not on a leash, while the owner chats on the cellphone ignoring everything, will be a newspaper puppy. The stray you see attacking your well-mannered GSD will be a poorly bred POS pit. 99% of the pits on craigslist and the shelters are poorly bred POS pits. * No one here is talking about the $3,000 county fair specials that are meticulously bred to reduce the original animal-agressiveness.
> 
> ...


Yes IT IS THE OWNERS FAULT. Who breeds the dogs?The owners. Who is supposed to train and socialize the dogs?The owners.

And yes ITS true, I have indeed met and talked to people who own Pitbulls, other dog breeds, and cats at the same time. In fact the other day I saw a lady with her JRT and Pitbull at the park minding their own business, with kids running around and other people. The pitbull wasn't going after anyone, or another dog, and was off leash. Why is so hard to believe that? And I think people on this board own GSDs, Pits and cats and have no problems.

It is the OWNER'S responsibility to have control of the dog. If some dog just randomly comes and attacks your dog, why was it out in the first place?Where was the owner?The owner needed to have better control of the dog, so obviously it was the OWNER's fault for not properly controlling the dog.

Clearly we live in different areas and I hardly see what you see, so you cannot say that 99.9% of pits near me will be like the ones near you. You are making assumptions that a pitbull will be from a newspaper, that a stray will be a pitbull, I have seen more stray labs and chihuahuas than pitbull strays.

There are other ways to handle a dog on dog attack then to beat the dog with a broom. And I have dealt with aggressive dogs. I can see you have something against the breed, which is sad. The way you are talking about Pits and degrading is just sad. I do find it sad that the chihuahua was attacked, and don't condone bad dog behavior.

Humans are the ones who breed the dogs, and humans are the ones who are for the dogs. Obviously something went wrong with the breeding which will be the fault of the breeder, who I believe is human. I work at an animal shelter with dogs of ALL BREEDS who have come from all different situations. One of the nicest were pits, one of the meanest were Cockers, but I don't hate them.

Its sad when any dog is attacked and hurt badly. But to automatically assume its the dog's fault is wrong, IMO. I will be glad to own a Pitbull, with a cat, and other dog breeds. Its the owner's responsibility to know the type of dog they have which ever breed it may be and know how to handle it, and its the breeder's responsibility to know the breed they are breeding.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Aescleah said:


> the point i am making webspinner blanket statements about breeds are just stupid the hype you wrote about pit bulls is about as correct as my GSD comment you should be very careful pointing fingers about breeds when they are done with pit bulls GSDs might be next
> 
> Ashley


Ummm.... the history of the breeds in question are not "a blanket statement".
Also, everyone here is speaking from past experiences, especially ones that JUST HAPPENED TO US. I didn't write hype. I've written based on knowledge I've collected by reading various books about dog breeds, past experiences of myself and numerous other dog owners, as well as experiences of the owners of pits. I never said in ANY of my posts to outlaw pits. If someone wants to own a brainless thug of a dog, more power to them. Just keep the [email protected] thing on a leash, tether, or behind a 7ft fence. The only action I will ever take against the pit breed is a solid SMACK of a cane the next time one comes upon my dog in an unprovoked attack.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Aescleah said:


> the point i am making webspinner blanket statements about breeds are just stupid the hype you wrote about pit bulls is about as correct as my GSD comment you should be very careful pointing fingers about breeds when they are done with pit bulls GSDs might be next
> 
> Ashley


I agree completely. 

No one is saying that being dog aggressive isn't a trait in the pitbull breed, I have seen it, but to say ALL pitbulls are like that is a blanket statement.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

webzpinner said:


> Ummm.... the history of the breeds in question are not "a blanket statement".
> Also, everyone here is speaking from past experiences, especially ones that JUST HAPPENED TO US. I didn't write hype. I've written based on knowledge I've collected by reading various books about dog breeds, past experiences of myself and numerous other dog owners, as well as experiences of the owners of pits. I never said in ANY of my posts to outlaw pits. If someone wants to own a *brainless thug of a dog*, more power to them. *Just keep the [email protected] thing on a leash, tether, or behind a 7ft fence. *The only action I will ever take against the pit breed is a solid SMACK of a cane the next time one comes upon my dog in an unprovoked attack.


THAT right there causes unwanted behaviors in ANY DOG BREED. A GSD tethered to a pole will cause unwanted behaviors such as bad aggression, crazy barking and fear. That will happen to any dog of any breed. I have seen Pits do well off leash. 

They are NOT brainless either, they do VERY WELL on temperament tests, and love to please their owners. Look up the statistics along with your other research.

I as well have shared MY experiences with Pitbulls, pitbull owners, and you knocked it off as if I was making it up.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> There are other ways to handle a dog on dog attack then to beat the dog with a broom. And I have dealt with aggressive dogs. I can see you have something against the breed, which is sad. The way you are talking about Pits and degrading is just sad. I do find it sad that the chihuahua was attacked, and don't condone bad dog behavior.
> Its sad when any dog is attacked and hurt badly. But to automatically assume its the dog's fault is wrong, IMO. I will be glad to own a Pitbull, with a cat, and other dog breeds. Its the owner's responsibility to know the type of dog they have which ever breed it may be and know how to handle it, and its the breeder's responsibility to know the breed they are breeding.


The pit in question was ignoring commands. It refused to give up the attack, and started growling at his owners. My aunt's BF has trained MANY dogs, including several other pits. He probably knows more about training dogs than most here. Last thing he was going to do was stick his arm anywhere near the snapping jaws of a deranged dog. The broom was nearby, and was the most humane way of shooing the dog off of it's victim. Sure, he could have grabbed a gun and shot it, but my aunt's kids were staring wide-eyed at the horror in front of them.

Anyway, I'm done with this discussion. I'm not gonna change your mind, and you will not change ours. It's senseless to keep arguing. We can agree to disagree and part as friends.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> THAT right there causes unwanted behaviors in ANY DOG BREED. A GSD tethered to a pole will cause unwanted behaviors such as bad aggression, crazy barking and fear. That will happen to any dog of any breed. I have seen Pits do well off leash.
> 
> They are NOT brainless either, they do VERY WELL on temperament tests, and love to please their owners. Look up the statistics along with your other research.
> 
> I as well have shared MY experiences with Pitbulls, pitbull owners, and you knocked it off as if I was making it up.


I'm talking about out in public. If you are in a park, in your front yard, or anywhere where the pit (or any dog) may cause a scene, keep it tethered, or on a leash. It's called common courtesy. Most places it's the law anyway. Anyway... g'night.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

webzpinner said:


> The pit in question was ignoring commands. It refused to give up the attack, and started growling at his owners. My aunt's BF has trained MANY dogs, including several other pits. He probably knows more about training dogs than most here. Last thing he was going to do was stick his arm anywhere near the snapping jaws of a deranged dog. The broom was nearby, and was the most humane way of shooing the dog off of it's victim. Sure, he could have grabbed a gun and shot it, but my aunt's kids were staring wide-eyed at the horror in front of them.
> 
> Anyway, I'm done with this discussion. I'm not gonna change your mind, and you will not change ours. It's senseless to keep arguing. We can agree to disagree and part as friends.


Obviously the dog needed more training. I wouldn't say he knows more than most here, because many here including one person whose breed of choice(she isn't a breeder, just admires and loves the breed) knows ALOT about pitbulls. No one said they had to put there arms in the dogs mouth. I have read and heard about people dealing with aggressive dog fights and didn't need to use any sort of object except their hands and arms.

The way you talked about Pitbulls was degrading and sad. I wasn't trying to change your mind. I am not your friend, when you blow off my experiences talk the way you did about a breed I love, respect, and try to protect(I will do the same for many dog breeds such as the beloved GSD.) We can agree to disagree.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I love my pit bull, but I don't love all pit bulls. I was walking Havoc, my 5 mth GSD, through the park today. It was a rare spring day and all kinds of dogs were out. Havers interacted with a beagle, a KC cavalier spaniel, a a lhasa apso and an aging Shiba Inu, but I would not let him greet the pit/lab intact male that the owner said, "wants to play." That dog was amped and felt full of nervous energy. Havoc showed no interest in meeting him.
I really enjoy socializing Havoc on an informal walk. I never could do that with my pit. She did well in very structured environments like class but she's too sensitive to other dogs for random encounters.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

webzpinner said:


> I'm talking about out in public. If you are in a park, in your front yard, or anywhere where the pit (or any dog) may cause a scene, keep it tethered, or on a leash. It's called common courtesy. Most places it's the law anyway. Anyway... g'night.


You said tethered behind a 7ft fence. I have never had an issue with a Pitbull out front or charging my dogs. I did have an incident where the owners of a mixed breed dog break its leash that was attached to the porch, and charge at me and my dogs. Didn't need to attack it. The owners weren't home(why in the world someone would leave a dog in the front yard like that and leave is beyond me.), but thank goodness the dog was NOT aggressive, and the neighbors saw me and what was going and helped. Obviously the neighbors knew the dog better than the owners. And this dog was cooped up in a tiny portion of the yard all the time.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

blehmannwa said:


> I love my pit bull, but I don't love all pit bulls. I was walking Havoc, my 5 mth GSD, through the park today. It was a rare spring day and all kinds of dogs were out. Havers interacted with a beagle, a KC cavalier spaniel, a a lhasa apso and an aging Shiba Inu, but I would not let him greet the pit/lab intact male that the owner said, "wants to play." That dog was amped and felt full of nervous energy. Havoc showed no interest in meeting him.
> I really enjoy socializing Havoc on an informal walk. I never could do that with my pit. She did well in very structured environments like class but she's too sensitive to other dogs for random encounters.


Pits are known to be full of energy. Majority of the pits I work with are VERY energetic, and can go for hours! Tons of zoomies and many times throwing the ball.

How old was the pit/lab mix? Most dog parks don't allow intact dogs. Not all nervous energy is bad. I would have looked and watched how that dog was acting with the other dogs.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Obviously the dog needed more training. I wouldn't say he knows more than most here, because many here including one person whose breed of choice(she isn't a breeder, just admires and loves the breed) knows ALOT about pitbulls. No one said they had to put there arms in the dogs mouth. I have read and heard about people dealing with aggressive dog fights and didn't need to use any sort of object except their hands and arms.
> 
> The way you talked about Pitbulls was degrading and sad. I wasn't trying to change your mind. I am not your friend, when you blow off my experiences talk the way you did about a breed I love, respect, and try to protect(I will do the same for many dog breeds such as the beloved GSD.) We can agree to disagree.


4 years old, and trained to near military perfection. It was a sweet, playful dog. Good with children, the other dogs at the house (the chihuahua and a chow mix). I actually liked the dog. He was very friendly, knew at least 60 commands. The dog was a member of the family. Almost got me believing the "no bad dogs, only bad owners" argument. Then the dog fell into the stereotype, and all **** broke loose, shocking everybody. 

So, anyway, to each their own.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

webzpinner said:


> 4 years old, and trained to near military perfection. It was a sweet, playful dog. Good with children, the other dogs at the house (the chihuahua and a chow mix). I actually liked the dog. He was very friendly, knew at least 60 commands. The dog was a member of the family. Almost got me believing the "no bad dogs, only bad owners" argument. Then the dog fell into the stereotype, and all **** broke loose, shocking everybody.
> 
> So, anyway, to each their own.


Could have been a medical problem. I never rule anything out.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> *You said tethered behind a 7ft fence*. I have never had an issue with a Pitbull out front or charging my dogs. I did have an incident where the owners of a mixed breed dog break its leash that was attached to the porch, and charge at me and my dogs. Didn't need to attack it. The owners weren't home(why in the world someone would leave a dog in the front yard like that and leave is beyond me.), but thank goodness the dog was NOT aggressive, and the neighbors saw me and what was going and helped. Obviously the neighbors knew the dog better than the owners. And this dog was cooped up in a tiny portion of the yard all the time.


I SAID "Just keep the [email protected] thing on a leash, tether, _*or*_ behind a 7ft fence."
God... if you can't bother to even _read_ my posts.... I'm done. Again, g'night all. Have fun.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

webzpinner said:


> I SAID "Just keep the [email protected] thing on a leash, tether, _*or*_ behind a 7ft fence."
> God... if you can't bother to even _read_ my posts.... I'm done. Again, g'night all. Have fun.


Just the tone of you posts says enough. No one is forcing you to come back and post.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

For those of you who had pit attacks last weekend (no comments needed from the pit-patrol), take some comfort in knowing our stories were heard on the largest radio show in Northern California. In the span of a 15 minute segment, 20+ people also called in having had similar UNPROVOKED attacks on their INNOCENT pets or children by "HARMLESS" pits.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Elaine said:


> I would have had my dog into the vet immediately. You have no idea of the internal damage that could have happened from the fight. With how strong the bite is of a pitt, your dog could be badly hurt and you wouldn't know it. At the very least, you would have documentation of your dog's injuries.


IME, if your dog gets attacked by a pit and there's no blood, your dog isn't hurt and the pit didn't want to hurt it. I wouldn't take a dog from a two moment "fight" to the vet if he had no wounds.



Brigettes boy Hunter said:


> Oh, by the way...
> I have known many pitbulls that were very sweet. In the right situation! However, I have seen and known more pitbulls that have been scary and unpredictable. My sister raised two pits from puppy-hood. The male was the sweetest dog on earth, and the female used to corner my sister and threaten to kill her when the mood struck her. My sister was pregnant and this was very scary. I have always given pitbulls the benefit of the doubt, but after what I have experienced this last weekend... my mind is set. I will never again trust pitbulls. Ever.


This sounds a lot like rage syndrome to me. There was obviously an imbalance in the dog's training or chemical balance, and she needed to see a vet. It's sad that your sister let her down.



webzpinner said:


> The pit in question was ignoring commands. It refused to give up the attack, and started growling at his owners. My aunt's BF has trained MANY dogs, including several other pits. He probably knows more about training dogs than most here. Last thing he was going to do was stick his arm anywhere near the *snapping jaws* of a deranged dog. The broom was nearby, and was the most humane way of shooing the dog off of it's victim. Sure, he could have grabbed a gun and shot it, but my aunt's kids were staring wide-eyed at the horror in front of them.
> 
> Anyway, I'm done with this discussion. I'm not gonna change your mind, and you will not change ours. It's senseless to keep arguing. We can agree to disagree and part as friends.


Pits don't snap.  They're grippers.



webzpinner said:


> For those of you who had pit attacks last weekend (no comments needed from the pit-patrol), take some comfort in knowing our stories were heard on the largest radio show in Northern California. In the span of a 15 minute segment, 20+ people also called in having had similar UNPROVOKED attacks on their INNOCENT pets or children by "HARMLESS" pits.


This is the least comforting thing I could ever hear. This just means bsl is one step closer to getting passed, which is such a devastation.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

webzpinner said:


> For those of you who had pit attacks last weekend (no comments needed from the pit-patrol), take some comfort in knowing our stories were heard on the largest radio show in Northern California. In the span of a 15 minute segment, 20+ people also called in having had similar UNPROVOKED attacks on their INNOCENT pets or children by "HARMLESS" pits.


What do you consider unprovoked?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> What do you consider unprovoked?


Anytime there is a attack and its by a pit.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

webzpinner said:


> For those of you who had pit attacks last weekend (no comments needed from the pit-patrol), take some comfort in knowing our stories were heard on the largest radio show in Northern California. In the span of a 15 minute segment, 20+ people also called in having had similar UNPROVOKED attacks on their INNOCENT pets or children by "HARMLESS" pits.


Vendetta agaainst the breed, and more fire added to the BSL.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Anytime there is a attack and its by a pit.


I think this is the most intelligent thing you've ever said. (I mean that in a good way. )


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> I think this is the most intelligent thing you've ever said. (I mean that in a good way. )


 Well its was late at night and I was half awake!


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> What do you consider unprovoked?


Read the previous posts and you'd know. Several posters here, myself included, had our dogs attacked by a pitbull for no reason. In my case, the pit ran across the road, 30 feet along the sidewalk, to attack my GSD, which was minding his own business, on a leash, on a normal walk in our community. We were following all laws regarding dog ownership. I've also had my neighbor's pitbull bash his head through my backyard fence to squeeze through and attack my dog in MY backyard. My other neighbor's chow/lab and fox terrier bark sometimes with Jake, but have never come through the fence.



Jessiewessie99 said:


> Anytime there is a attack and its by a pit.


 ***Removed by Mod***. I have ZERO problem with a dog, pit included, defending his home. If I break into your house, and your dog bites me, I deserve it. I don't deserve to be attacked while walking in my neighborhood. In fact, it would be perfectly be within my rights to put said animal down. I DO have problems with people who don't take precautions to guarantee that the community won't shoulder the burden of their out-of-control pitbull dogs. I do not support the banning of any breed. Even pitbulls. I do, however, fully support license restrictions on aggressive breeds, if anything just to reduce the #s seen in shelters, backyard breeders, etc. Why should my neighborhood suffer some idiot who has no control of his dog? Why should my behaving dog suffer because some thug of a dog decides to chase him down and attack him? I'm sure your pit is 2nd only to the return of Christ, but 99% of pits and their owners have ruined ANY chance of making the breed acceptible in most communities.

If the time comes in the future where BYB water down the GSD breed to such extent that they become psychotic, ill-mannered beasts that have flooded the neighborhoods, I'll support regulation of GSDs too.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

webzpinner said:


> Read the previous posts and you'd know. Several posters here, myself included, had our dogs attacked by a pitbull for no reason. In my case, the pit ran across the road, 30 feet along the sidewalk, to attack my GSD, which was minding his own business, on a leash, on a normal walk in our community. We were following all laws regarding dog ownership. I've also had my neighbor's pitbull bash his head through my backyard fence to squeeze through and attack my dog in MY backyard. My other neighbor's chow/lab and fox terrier bark sometimes with Jake, but have never come through the fence.
> 
> 
> ***Removed by Mod***. I have ZERO problem with a dog, pit included, defending his home. If I break into your house, and your dog bites me, I deserve it. I don't deserve to be attacked while walking in my neighborhood. In fact, it would be perfectly be within my rights to put said animal down. I DO have problems with people who don't take precautions to guarantee that the community won't shoulder the burden of their out-of-control pitbull dogs. I do not support the banning of any breed. Even pitbulls. I do, however, fully support license restrictions on aggressive breeds, if anything just to reduce the #s seen in shelters, backyard breeders, etc. Why should my neighborhood suffer some idiot who has no control of his dog? Why should my behaving dog suffer because some thug of a dog decides to chase him down and attack him? *I'm sure your pit is 2nd only to the return of Christ, but 99% of pits and their owners have ruined ANY chance of making the breed acceptible in most communities.*
> ...


Sorry this post was just rude. The tone of your posts shows you have something against them. I have not called you ANY names. Also I don't OWN a pit and never said that. I do want people to control their dogs and know how to be responsible owners, and want people to be safe and dogs to be safe.I never said you have no right to protect your dog, your family or yourself. No where in my posts have I said that dogs should run wild and attack people and other dogs. And the Pits near me are obviously different then yours, like I previously said, because in my neighborhood we don't have the problem with pitbulls like you.

And regulation doesn't help, its been used. And the time of GSDs as you said happened after the breed was introduced to the American public, it still happens, just its the Pitbull who is more popular.


----------



## bosco146 (Jan 30, 2004)

Bear was attacked yesterday by a pit. We were at the 3000 acre forest preserve when I saw him coming down the path about 300 yards away. Full dead sprint and lunged right into Bears neck. He let go and chased Bear for about a full ten minutes. Then gave up and lunged at my lab. I ended up geting ahold of him by his hind legs and just whipped him as far as I could. Call me a mean person or insensitive, but if I would have had my gun I would have shot him and not thought twice about it. Owner came running up and advised thats just how he plays. My dogs play rough, but never like that.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

While I don't know if your ^ dog was actually being attacked or being played with, it is true that bully breeds have a completely different play style that is often VERY rough. 

Still not cool for the owner not to have control, either way.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Where I live(in a 100 mile radius) Pits have attacked at least 5 times unprovoked, dogs, people, killed a 10 day old baby. The county is now looking to ban the breed. We are lucky to have advocates for the breed, and everyone knows it is usually the owners that are at fault, but the BSL is going to be introduced. Many of the recent attacks were severe, and 'unprovoked'(strays~ and in the infants case, the owners dog killed her baby). 
What else can the community do, when it keeps happening over and over???


----------



## bosco146 (Jan 30, 2004)

DJEtzel said:


> While I don't know if your ^ dog was actually being attacked or being played with, it is true that bully breeds have a completely different play style that is often VERY rough.
> 
> Still not cool for the owner not to have control, either way.


My dogs like to play rough. But they never growl or snarl while playing. It was pretty clear this dog was biting, not playing.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

bosco146 said:


> My dogs like to play rough. But they never growl or snarl while playing. It was pretty clear this dog was biting, not playing.


My dogs snarl and growl while playing rough. Some dogs are indeed more rough than others.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Where I live(in a 100 mile radius) Pits have attacked at least 5 times unprovoked, dogs, people, killed a 10 day old baby. The county is now looking to ban the breed. We are lucky to have advocates for the breed, and everyone knows it is usually the owners that are at fault, but the BSL is going to be introduced. Many of the recent attacks were severe, and 'unprovoked'(strays~ and in the infants case, the owners dog killed her baby).
> What else can the community do, when it keeps happening over and over???


Last statement I read by city officials (a mayor, or ACO?) stated that they had no intentions of banning any breeds or enacting any legislation, and that was after the baby. Has something else happened recently? I'm on a few BSL lists, and haven't heard any talk...

Also, did you find any articles pertaining to the infant that were written well with details? What I made out of it after putting a few articles together (each were completely different and lacked important information) was that the dog knocked the baby's bassinet over, and the baby died as a result of trauma from the fall... I wasn't able to find anywhere what the injuries to the child were. 

I can't imagine what will happen with UKC if they enact legislation in Kalamazoo. I mean, they're building a huge facility for the premier event, is the city just going to throw all that down the drain? UKC revolves around the bully breeds.

eta; Also, it's still unkown whether or not the dog involved in the baby case was indeed pit bull anything. I requested the picture of the dog over a month ago and have not recieved it yet, and I don't know anyone else who has, either. It wasn't publicized, but will be once I receive it.


----------



## bosco146 (Jan 30, 2004)

I can't see ever banning a breed. I can definently see banning owners tho.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Some dogs are very vocal when they play. Terrorists oops! I mean Terriers are famous for it.

But, to run up to another dog and just dominantly nip at the back of the neck or grab the neck without sniffing, is not play. No invite, no butt swing or bow...My dog wouldn't have reacted in a good way. Neither would I.

And, yes...I have seen pitbulls have perfectly appropriate behavior while meeting and playing with other dogs. They just tend to get rough and vocal.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I have had a pit bull charge at my children while we were out for a walk, thank God the owner came running out of his house and called him off, I have had a pit break his flimsy leash that his owner had him tied in front of their house with and attack my GS when he was a puppy. Also, last summer a lady was walking her dog down the block as I was doing yard work, and a stray pit bull tried to attack her dog, but he ran off when I ran over there with a shovel and held it up and threatened him. The pits around my city seem to have alot of dog aggression. I do believe it is their owners fault though. After all, I learned a good deal about how sweet a pit bull can be from watching Caesar's Milan's dog Daddy. (Before someone informs me, I know that Daddy passed away)


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

No, it's pretty well known that if you want a guard dog...don't get a pitbull.
They are the most stolen dog. They are usually people friendly and dog aggressive. The wrong people are overbreeding the dog and ruining the breed. 
It's really nice when they start mixing Shar-peis and Australian cattle dogs with pits....nice blend of dominant breeds...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

CarrieJ said:


> No, it's pretty well known that if you want a guard dog...don't get a pitbull.
> They are the most stolen dog. They are usually people friendly and dog aggressive. The wrong people are overbreeding the dog and ruining the breed.
> It's really nice when they start mixing Shar-peis and Australian cattle dogs with pits....nice blend of dominant breeds...


I have a chow/pit male at home... 

And my own parents decided to breed such wonderful breeds. He was dog aggressive until 10, and has killed more than one dog, unfortunately. Great with people though.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

My grandfather had chows...they were apparently so mean that my grandmother had to go downtown Eureka to pick up the mail.

I think if someone saw a chow/pit mix in the yard and wanted to steal it, they'd either become a candidate for a semi-Darwin award or at least think twice. And, it's not the pit side...chows can be notoriously one family type of dogs.

I'm slightly thinking in my area it's more the farmworkers who fight anything and bet on it that are doing it. You know, dogs, people, chickens...if it fights it's a betting arena.


----------

